# Ex BSJA showjumperror... wanting some history



## B.bees (18 November 2016)

Hi all

Just looking for some ideas on how to do some digging on my horses history. I have owned him for 9 years and bought him from a riding school who didn't know a great dWall about him. His passport has unknown for just about everything.

I managed to find his bsja record, he was called Feldspar and his bsja number was 312170. 

I was just wondering if anyone knewants where to go from there...

All help appreciated


----------



## be positive (18 November 2016)

You can pay to get his record, or find a member who can access it free, that should give you the names of former riders/ owners and a start towards being able to make contact.


----------



## B.bees (18 November 2016)

be positive said:



			You can pay to get his record, or find a member who can access it free, that should give you the names of former riders/ owners and a start towards being able to make contact.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, thank you for your response. I probably should've put it in the original post, I paid for his record and have 2 names of people who have competed him. I managed to track one down on Facebook and messaged them twice but no response. Unfortunately the second name is very vague but I am trying to do some more digging


----------



## be positive (18 November 2016)

If they still compete check out where they go and see if you can make contact through the venue, if he was competing locally to you there is no harm in maybe going along one day and speaking to a few people who may remember him and his riders, it may be rather a long time ago and people sometimes don't want to stay in contact with old horses.


----------

